# Best place for Murashige and Skoog Salt micronutrients?



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been using some Flourish Trace that was given to me and am running low on it. I've looked at the stuff, its pretty much Murashige and Skoog's micronutrient mix in water and overpriced. So, I want to make up my own nutrient dosing (along with extra potassium sulfate) - does anyone know a good source to get MS salts?


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I've spent a few hours trying to find a premix of the murashige and skoog micronutrient salt solution... 
Nothing! 
That, or you can get 10x solutions for some ludicrous price. 

I'm checking the prices of the individual salts and am thinking about formulating my own trace salt mix. Would anyone be interested in buying a mix from me? 

Flourish Trace for instance has its trace elements in levels of 2-5x that of the MS micronutrients in solution - the MS micronutrient salts are 1g to 10L, so say, you buy 20g from me and it comes out to 50L of solution equivalent to Flourish Trace. 

20g would be around $10 shipped.

I can also look into getting polymerized glutaraldehyde, iron EDTA, potassium sulfate, etc in bulk. 

I'll go cross post in the for sale forum.


----------

